# Plumbers birthday gift ideas?



## JP17 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello Plumbing zone forum,

I need to start with the fact that I'm not a plumber, but my brother is, and as you guys can see from the title I am here today to get him something either special, useful or both for his plumbing career that would come in handy every day but where to start is a whole different matter. He has been plumbing professionally for about 5 years now as a gas plumber, fitting all copper pipes, boilers, tanks and things like this. 

So, the only way I can think of putting this question is, what would you guys like as a gift from your brother that would help with his plumbing work? There are loads of different tools and brands so I am really needing your guys help to get me on the right path to getting him a nice piece of kit. 

My ideas so far......
Toolbox to carry all his tools in a neat fashion

One of them belts you clip on to carry all your tools

And then I was thinking fo kitting out his van so he could hang all his tools in appropriate places so everything is easy to find, he's a bit of a messy guy.

There are my ideas but it still comes back to the best brand and am I making the right choice? Really looking forward to speaking with you all and getting some suggestions! All help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

The cake looks awesome


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

New work truck

New Rigid K-1500

Cayman Island vacation

A Rigid Seek Tech SR-20


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A trailer jetter would be a nice gift


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Honestly a gift card would be best. I can't tell you how many tools and what not I've been given that just sit in my storage room.


----------



## JP17 (Apr 7, 2017)

In terms of tools, it sounds like a gift card is best, who want's to stock up on useless tools. I'm going to have a look online now o see what gift cards are available for tool stores. I also like the trailer jetter idea, this would come in very handy to anyone. Also going to look into that.

Thanks for the replies guys back soon


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

This plumber is a big fan of bourbon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JP17 said:


> In terms of tools, it sounds like a gift card is best, who want's to stock up on useless tools. I'm going to have a look online now o see what gift cards are available for tool stores. I also like the trailer jetter idea, this would come in very handy to anyone. Also going to look into that.
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys back soon


eBay and Amazon or his supply house.... or his favorite brew is always a good idea.

Nice cake, BTW.


----------



## JP17 (Apr 7, 2017)

His favorite brew is a brilliant idea everyone loves a good drink on their birthday


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I was kinda wanting this for my birthday but I dont think my wife will buy it for me


https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...tbstzVMes7IGE1_wsJ3GgZxg&ust=1495192145139094


----------



## JP17 (Apr 7, 2017)

Master Mark said:


> I was kinda wanting this for my birthday but I dont think my wife will buy it for me
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...tbstzVMes7IGE1_wsJ3GgZxg&ust=1495192145139094



i have a feeling she might not like the idea ahaha


----------



## JP17 (Apr 7, 2017)

After some thought on the ideas that you guys gave me I have chosen a couple and then thrown my own little joke in. On his birthday I will go to visit him in the morning and present him with a B-day card and inside there will be a gift card, a Mc Donalds gift card check this http://www.used.forsale/canada/gift-card That look on his face as he opens the card will be awesome and well worth it. 

The actual gifts I am going to get him are a real gift card but first I have to do a little looking around to see what brand of tools he uses that way I can get a gift card for that specific brand. And my personal favorite part, I'm thinking of treating him to a strip club, He's never had the experience and it is something he will remember forever haha.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Eshfor said:


> I have an idea, is to give a custom quilt, but it's hard to find a good site.


So you found a plumbing forum???

And FYI quilts suck, they’re like sleeping covered in the school grade brown papertowel.
Also Men DONT like quilts!
If someone gave me a quilt I’d throw in in the garbage, then beat them up. I wouldn’t even donate it, cuz nobody likes them but old ladies, and they already have them.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

@Tango or @OpenSights 

The link to the blanket website needs to be removed from that post.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> @Tango or @OpenSights
> 
> The link to the blanket website needs to be removed from that post.


Got distracted by a call about a gas leak.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Got distracted by a call about a *gas leak.*


Did your wife phone you from the other room, too scared to get close, to let you know you're never having chili again?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Did your wife phone you from the other room, too scared to get close, to let you know you're never having chili again?


ROTFLMAO!!! I do have some gas leaks tonight! My kid even offered me a gas relief pill. Nope! I’m doing my part in the advancement of global warming.

Sweet elderly lady, taking care of her high school granddaughter, on SS, major heart conditions. I half thought about driving out there and having my wife do most of the work.


----------

